# 40 with an AMH of 6.70pmol/L advise needed please



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello Ladies, 

As you can see I'm a multiple cycle girl and recently turned 40  

Finally found a wonderful consultant at BMI Priory who listened to me and heard my pains inside. After a laparoscopy in June I'm now one tube down which measured a whopping 14cm long by 10cm in diameter, tennis ball cyst, adhesions and a polyp which I didn't even know existed. 

Now I had already got DE in my mind but the consultant wanted me to have my AMH retested along with another follie count just to check everything out after having my handbag all re-vamped!

So results in with AMH 6.70pmol/L scan not going ahead till 26th July.. this hasn't really changed since 2010 which was 6.79 or 6.59pmol/L

So ladies what I'm after is a little advise.. what was your AMH? what was your AFC like? and have you had much joy with IVF at 40+.. I'm all fuzzy headed after having one thing set in my mind only to have this thrown at me.. I'm worried because of my past history of multiple failures..

xx


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi HBK,
My, you have been through it! 


My AMH was 8 when I started ivf in 2009 (aged 40)  and 7 when I decided to move to DE some 5xivf and 2 x FETs later. My andral count was always good too. I generally got between 3 and 5 good embies at each cycle (which they always said is 'good for my age' - what does that mean? ) looks like your results are kind of similar. 
I found it to be a bummer of a place to be because the 'good embies' always gave me hope! 


I hear what you are saying about the lap may have made a difference. My un medical opinion assumes that it Must change hormones / all the chemicals in the womb environment, so maybe it is worth one more shot?


I was all set on DE, when I unexpectedly got pg with twins on our very last OEFET. The pregnancy didn't last, but with pg also changing hormones / womb environment, DH and I (well mostly DH actually!) wanted to try again before moving to DE. It didn't work, but laid our mind to rest on all the ifs and maybe's ..... For me I realised that I was actually scared of getting pg with OE due to high risk of a repeated miscarriage (simply due to age ) , so the process definitely settled my mind about the move to DE.


I think it depends on your stamina    Are you up for one more go? 


As all DE ladies say... It's not a decision I regret at all, in fact with hindsight I wish I had done it Much Much earlier. 


Elsie


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

OH my Elsie.. I've just read your signature and your reply and we are so very similar. I'm so sorry to read of your mc.. that must of been totally heartbreaking for you. My heart goes out to you hun. 

I never had a problem in my mind or heart to move to DE as I want to be a mommy but now I feel like a new women inside and I keep being told that I shouldn't give up hope with a new handbag!!! I think I might just go with my two frosties and save the money for DE as I'm already £30,000 down and money is an issue now. I just can't risk another £4,500 on a fresh cycle only for it to fail. 

Think you've put my mind at ease and I'm happy with my thought moving forward.. well for now Lol xx

By the way congrats on the news of your baby   x


----------

